# controlar un celular con un pic via modem con comandos AT



## ariel amarilla (May 24, 2006)

hola gente soy nuevo estoy con un proyecto de conectar un  pic 16f84 a un celular via modem y manejar todo el telefono con comandos AT especialmente la parte de mensajeria si me pueden ayudar o enviar alguna información


----------



## MaMu (May 25, 2006)

Para que móbil, es decir marca y modelo.

Saludos.


----------



## ariel amarilla (May 25, 2006)

para un nokia 3595 lo que quiero hacer es enviar mensajes al cel y que el micro me interprete los mensajes y realise eventos de acuerdo al mensaje gracias


----------



## icarus (May 26, 2006)

piensas hacer eso?me imagino que ya sabes como funciona internamente un telefono celular?


----------



## llunoll (May 28, 2006)

perdon por dar una respuesta sin conocimiento, pero me comentaron que estan comercializando en mi zona (tucuman ARG) ese sistema. el celular que usan para eso es el sony ericson nose que modelo, pero dicen que ese tiene la interfaz adecuada para poder conectarlo al modulo del sistema que interpretará los mensajes.

averigua al respecto, eso es todo lo que me comentaron al pasar.


----------

